# Gesucht: WLAN-Router - große Reichweite, stabil, schnell



## Takeshi Vokuhila (16. Januar 2011)

*Gesucht: WLAN-Router - große Reichweite, stabil, schnell*

Hallo PCGH, 



vorab: ich habe bereits einige Seiten im Forum zurückgeblättert und keinen passenden Thread gefunden, also starte ich einen eigenen. 



Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer komplett neuen WLAN-Ausrüstung für 2-3 PCs in einem Mehrfamilienhaus. Der Router wird im 1. Geschoss befestigt, die Engderäte stehen eine Etage tiefer und höher. 
Bisher haben wir einen alten WLAN-Router von der Telekom benutzt und an den Endgeräten USB-Adapter von Siemens. 

Die gegenwärtige Sitution ist zum Heulen: mein PC steht in der Etage überm Router und bisher wurde ich jedes Mal aus dem Netz geschmissen, wenn ich oder jemand unter mir a) aufs Klo ging, b) die Mikrowelle anmacht oder c) sonstiegs. Inzwischen habe ich den PC direkt 'über' den Router platziert, aber die Verbindung ist immer noch eher dürftig. Im Erdgeschoss ist die Lage ähnlich katastrophal . 


Ich habe bereits im Web nach Testergebnissen gesucht und bin im Prinzip auch fündig geworden, allerdings ließen mich die Tests alle unschlüssig -- da sind alle Geräte irgendwie super und kaufenswert . Das nützt nichts, daher suche ich die Community-Expertise. 


Was wir also suchen sind:

* *WLAN-Router* (Modem nicht nötig) 
               -> wichtigste Kriterien: _große Reichweite, stabiles Netz_. 
                   Falls das relevant ist: soll beim Zocken nicht bremsen
               -> Win XP, Win 7 (okay sollte nicht die Rolle spielen)

* *Passende Adapter*
               -> ob Karte oder Stick egal -- was immer besseren Empfang hat
               -> Windows XP & Windows 7

* *Preis*: Da wir alle erst mal ein stabiles, funktionierendes Netz wollen, ist der Preis erstmal Nebensache.




Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Forseti (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: WLAN-Router - große Reichweite, stabil, schnell*

Hast du schon mal über Power Lan nachgedacht? Sowas wird für die meisten Leute wohl besser sein, wenn man nicht gerade uralte Stromleitungen besitzt.
Ein anderer Router wird nicht gegen Mikrowellenstrahlung helfen, da die WLan Frequenzen um 2,4/5,4 GHz liegen also im selben Bereich wie Mikrowellen.
Besonders anfällig sollen Kanal 9 und 10 sein.


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: WLAN-Router - große Reichweite, stabil, schnell*



Forseti schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal über Power Lan nachgedacht? Sowas wird für die meisten Leute wohl besser sein, wenn man nicht gerade uralte Stromleitungen besitzt.
> Ein anderer Router wird nicht gegen Mikrowellenstrahlung helfen, da die WLan Frequenzen um 2,4/5,4 GHz liegen also im selben Bereich wie Mikrowellen.
> Besonders anfällig sollen Kanal 9 und 10 sein.



Hey,


Das war auch schon im Gespräch. Aber ist es bei den Geräten nicht so, dass alle Anschlusstellen im gleichen Stromkreis liegen müssen? Das weiß bei uns leider niemand. Kann man das vielleicht am Sicherungskasten sehen? 

Außerdem sind im Haus auch noch ein paar Laptops unterwegs und ein Mac mit integrierter Antenne unterwegs - daher würden wir W-LAN erstmal bevorzugen.


----------



## Zahdok (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: WLAN-Router - große Reichweite, stabil, schnell*

hab mir den WRT54GL (router) und den US300EX (adapter) zugelegt, und hab damit eine stabile verbindung über gut 50m. das ganze geht dann durch 1 etage und 4 räume und falls das immernoch nicht reichen sollte, kannst du mit speziellen firmwares die reichweite erhöhen.


----------



## Forseti (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: WLAN-Router - große Reichweite, stabil, schnell*

Die Dlan Adapter haben eine Bandbreite von 200mbit, da sollte auch unter schlechten Umständen wie unterschiedliche Phasen noch genug durchkommen um die volle DSL/VDSL Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Wenn du nachts bei Mindfactory bestellst bezahlst du auch kein Porto und kannst die Adapter auch innerhalb von 14 Tagen (kostenlos?) zurückschicken, falls es nicht funktioniert.
Für Laptops sind Kabel natürlich weniger schön, das stimmt.

Die Router nehmen sich alle nicht viel, da die Frequenzen und maximale Sendeleistung in Deutschland fest geregelt werden. Da sind die örtlichen Einflüsse meiner Erfahrung nach viel größer als ein anderer Router. 
Hast du schon mal versucht den Wlan Kanal zu wechseln und überprüft ob die Sendeleistung des Routers auf das Maximum eingestellt ist und welchen Wlan Standard verwendest du? IEEE 802.11n bietet zur Zeit die beste Reichweite.


----------



## montecuma (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: WLAN-Router - große Reichweite, stabil, schnell*



Forseti schrieb:


> Wenn du nachts bei Mindfactory bestellst bezahlst du auch kein Porto.



Nur, wenn der Bestellwert 100€ überschreitet (und natürlich nur, wenn zwischen 0:00 und 6:00 bestellt wird).

Für Gaming sollte man sich auf jedenfall Powerlan gönnen, für's gelegentliche Surfen der meist nicht spielenden Familienmitgliedern sollte es WLAN eigentlich auch tun, besonders wenn du den Router dann ja direkt in 'deren' Stockwerk platzieren kannst.

Router und Karten (Sticks nur im Notfall verwenden bzw. bei Notebooks) will ich nun nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da mit da die Vergleichsmpglichkeit fehlt, aber ich denke auch, dass das Problem eigentlich immer die lokalen Störquellen sind. Vorteilhaft ist aber natürlich, wenn Router und Karten vom selben Hersteller/derselben Serie sind.
Persönlich hab ich noch folgendes beobachten können bei meinem TP-Link Router (TL-WR1043ND, 3 Antennen): Habe aufgrund von Verfügbarekeiten einmal die TP-Link WLAN-Karte mit 2 und einmal die mit 3 Antennen gekauft, die ansonsten allerdings baugleich sind und die mit 2 hat eine deutlich schlechtere Verbinungsqualität, während die mit 3 Antennen tip-top ist.


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: WLAN-Router - große Reichweite, stabil, schnell*

Hallo Leute, 


Vielen Dank für euren hilfreichen Input. Ich habe mir jetzt mal so einen grundsätzlichen Schlachtplan erarbeitet. 


Wir werden uns vor allen Dingen auf W-LAN konzentrieren, da wir das sowieso brauchen. Sollte W-LAN zum Zocken nicht reichen, kann ich immer noch meine WLAN-Karte zurückschicken und PLC anschaffen. 

In den meisten Tests die ich gefunden habe schnitten AVM-Boxen gut ab. Überzeugt hat mich dieser Vergleichstest, weil er eine Vielzahl von Routern unter sehr vielen praxisnahen Umgebungen untersucht und genaue Ergebnisse liefert (ohne dämliche "Testsieger" zu nennen - das wirkt seriös). Auf Basis der Tests neige ich in Richtung AVM Fritzbox Fon 7270. Da das Ding schweineteuer ist, werde ich aber noch schauen ob es diese Box nicht mit abgespeckten Features zu einem günstigeren Preis gibt. 

Der Vorzug für die passenden Adapter kriegt D-Link. Der Adapter beherrscht den n-standart, unterstützt moderne Verschlüsselungen und hat 3 Antennen ( damit gewinnt man jeden Schwanzvergleich im Netzwerk  ). 


Was meint ihr, gibt es bei der Kombi irgendwas das schief gehen kann?
Ansonsten werde ich demnächst die Preissuchmaschinen durchforsten. Parallel dazu werde ich auch mal die Voraussetzungen und Möglichkeiten für PLC checken; kann ja sein, dass das nötig wird. 




BTW: Vielleicht bin ich blöd, aber: wenn man sich die Seriennummern von den Fritz-boxen durchliest müsste der 3270 doch die gleiche WLAN-Technik hben wie der 7270, oder? 

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, gibt die erste Nummer doch die Art des Routers an (2: Kabel 3: WLAN 7: Fon-Unterstützung) und die 3 Ziffern dahinter (170, 270... ) die Version. Sehe ich das richtig?



lG


----------

